# Summer BMQ..



## RossF (9 Mar 2005)

I was wondering how long summer BMQ courses usually run for. Say I am going into infantry, and I went away this summer for it, how long would it take? Is it a combined BMQ/SQ ?


-Ross


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (9 Mar 2005)

BMQ/SQ followed by your trade is about 3 months.


----------



## RossF (9 Mar 2005)

I'm not sure if I should have mentioned this, but I'm talking reserves. But 3 months eh? Guess I should really hope I get into the Co-Op program I applied for because I think it's a combined BMQ/SQ over the semester.


----------



## RossF (9 Mar 2005)

By the way CFL, I noticed you're at 1997 posts. Stick 3 more on on here to get to 2000 !


----------



## Northern Touch (9 Mar 2005)

BMQ will be 4 weeks followed by a 4 week SQ and if your in LFCA then another week for SG.
I had some buddies go through the co-op and they did just BMQ the their SQ/BIQ (QL2 /QL3 whatever it was then )  in the summer.  So your still probably looking at 9 weeks in the summer.


----------



## RossF (9 Mar 2005)

Okay thanks a lot that answers my question.


----------



## Canuck_25 (13 Mar 2005)

Northern Touch said:
			
		

> BMQ will be 4 weeks followed by a 4 week SQ and if your in LFCA then another week for SG.
> I had some buddies go through the co-op and they did just BMQ the their SQ/BIQ (QL2 /QL3 whatever it was then )   in the summer.   So your still probably looking at 9 weeks in the summer.



 When exactly does it start? I graduate highschool around the the 23rd of June and if its 9 weeks, i will run out of time because university starts around september 8th.


----------



## D-n-A (13 Mar 2005)

There could be a few different serials run during the summer, when I did my basic in the summer, we had four serials, I was on the first one an it started June 20? something around there, an ran till mid august, it was a BMQ/SQ, the second serial started two weeks later, it was also BMQ/SQ. An the last two showed up later an it was only a BMQ.


----------



## Canuck_25 (13 Mar 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> There could be a few different serials run during the summer, when I did my basic in the summer, we had four serials, I was on the first one an it started June 20? something around there, an ran till mid august, it was a BMQ/SQ, the second serial started two weeks later, it was also BMQ/SQ. An the last two showed up later an it was only a BMQ.



 Isnt BMQ alone 30 days? How does that work?


----------



## D-n-A (13 Mar 2005)

Reserve BMQ is 20 working days, so 4 weeks, same as SQ.


----------



## Docherty (14 Mar 2005)

Does anyone know if there is a BMQ this summer for Reserves? I didn't see any dates this summer for one in BC.


----------



## sixzeroalpha (14 Mar 2005)

There should be a BMQ running in Wainwright for the summer but I cant confirm it cause I am like a mushroom and kept in the dark
I heard from a friend working at WATC about all the changes that are being made to WATC
and he did say there were going to be 17 courses running at WATC for July and 14 in August
but I cant confirm until we all get off the bus and they tell me im in wainwright


----------



## medicjade (19 Mar 2005)

Hey there, I am going to Wainwright this summer, but would like to know when it starts as well... the earlier the better, but keep me updated

Thanks  :warstory:


----------

